# Rehoming Kittens



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I was just wondering peoples views on adoption fees when people adopt kittens?
Faiths kittens are far too young, but I have put photos of them on my website, just to make sure that I can vet the new owners, home visit etc and THEN if they're still interested by the time they are ready for adoption (probably June/July time as they will be neutered before going anywhere) the process can move forward.

I have advertised them at £75 etc. I was just wondering if anyone thought this might be too much or not enough? (obviously they are not going anywhere for free or for at least 3 months)
I usually ask for an adoption fee of £45-£50, unless its a breed that would be attractive to the wrong people. It costs me £40 to get each cat spayed/chipped before they go to their new home, but I just don't want them to not be adopted because they're more expensive than say RSPCA etc, or to go to the wrong home because they're cheaper than elsewhere.

Thanks for any advice, mum and babies are doing well  x


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I would probably pay that amount. As you said the amount you have to pay out for just the spay + you have to feed and look after them until they are old enough.

If a person wants to own a kitten/cat then at least they should be aware of costs in the future let alone at the outset.

PS They are beautiful furbabies.


----------



## Rachel64 (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't know what the RSPCA charges now or if all areas are the same, but we paid £55 for Fern and that was ten years ago! That included microchipping, spaying and her first lot of vaccinations.
£75 doesn't sound too unreasonable to me.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Do your vets give you preferable rates as you are a rescue - seems a shame if they don't. Are the Pdsa vouchers an option as you are stopping more unwanted kittens coming into the system - you would seem a more deserving case then a lot of the people you read about who get them. 

The price sounds more than fair. Some people don't realise what a false economy it is getting a free kitten!


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

I charged £70 each for Pip's kittens and didn't have any problems finding them homes. I didn't have them spayed before they went because I know the people they went to and trusted them to get it done, however the vaccinations alone cost £50 per kitten so really the cost was only £20, which didn't even begin to cover all the food/litter/working etc that I had paid out for so I don't think that it's an unreasonable price at all, especially since you are a rescue, I would be willing to pay more for the sake of knowing my money would help other animals too.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I think that is a very reasonable price  and anyway, if someone really wants a cat, they should be willing to pay anything: that way, you know you have the right home  xxx


----------



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)

I am looking for a kitten or two preferably a Whiskas lookalike i don't really want to breed from it so i don't want to pay a huge amount for one, but for a kitten i would pay £75 if you were doing all that that you are saying.
My cat ~Sammy is a dark tabby 12 years old and he has just lost his brother 2 weeks a go and is pining a little bit and i think he needs a companion or two, the RSPCA said it would be best to get kittens not adult cats


----------

